# Amphetamine



## FS.Chemistry (Sep 15, 2022)

Hi

How long does p2np last? Can you also use it in 5 or 10 years to make Amphetamine or won’t work that?


----------



## G.Patton

FS.Chemistry said:


> Hi
> 
> How long does p2np last? Can you also use it in 5 or 10 years to make Amphetamine or won’t work that?



FS.ChemistryHi, depends on storage conditions. In any case, you can recrystallize it after 10 years and get pure P2NP.


----------



## FS.Chemistry

G.Patton said:


> Hi, depends on storage conditions. In any case, you can recrystallize it after 10 years and get pure P2NP.



G.PattonThanks mate!


----------

